# Stirbt mein Koi



## Psycho (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo, habe heute einen Koi bekommen.
Eigendlich nicht schlecht.
Zur Geschichte, hab aus einer Zeitungsanzeige Shubundinges bekommen da der Besitzer auf Koi umgestiegen ist.
Dabei hat er mir natürlich auch seine Koi´s vorgestellt
Und meinte dabei das einer immer etwas schneller atmet als die anderen und eher etwas ruhig sei.
Als wir nur 2 der 4 Shubudingenkirchen gefangen bekommen hatten haben wir den Abholtermin der beisen anderen verschoben, das auch wieder etwas ruhe einkehren kann.
Nach einer Woche ruft er mich an er hat sie tatsächlich herausgefischt
Bin dann natürlcih gleich hingefahren und habe die Fische geholt, sind topfmunter. Dann ahb ich in ner Ecke vom Garten n Kübel gesehen in dem der "Ruhige" Koi drinn war.
Auf nachfrage was mit dem Tier passieren soll meinte er das sich der Nachbar bereiterklärte sich dem Koi anzuhnehmen, dieser hat aber so ein kleines Becken gehabt daß das nicht gut gehen konnte.
Also den auch noch eingepackt.
Jetzt habe ich ihn in meinen Teich gesetzt, aber mit schwimmen is nicht viel.
Die Atemfrequenz ist bei ca. 1,5mal pro sec.
Da dies anscheinend schon immer so war, solls halt so sein.
Was mein Ihr dazu? Hab ich da ******* gebaut.
Will ja nicht schlechtes für das Tier, hab zwei Bilder gemacht


----------



## axel (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stirbt mein Koi*

Hallo Tobi !

Frißt der Koi den das Futter was Du ihm gibts ?
Ich denk er gewöhnt sich erst mal an die neue Umgebung .
Bin aber kein Koiexperte oder Besitzer . Hab also keine Ahnung von Atemfrequenz .

lg
axel


----------



## Psycho (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stirbt mein Koi*

Naja er ist erst n paar std.drinn, er wird sich schon noch eingewöhnen müssen das ist mir klar. 
Nur wollte ich hier auch schon mal fragen was ich evtl. machen könnte um ihm zu helfen (falls notwendig)

Gefressen hat er bei mir noch nichts, aber das ist momentan nicht meine sorge.


----------



## rainthanner (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stirbt mein Koi*

kannst nur abwarten.


----------



## Psycho (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stirbt mein Koi*

Eben ist er ein wenig rumgeschwommen, so sieht man ihm auch nichts an nur was auffällt ist das er nur mit einer Kieme atmet.
Hab schon mal gelesen daß das nicht sooooo ungewöhnlich sei aber naja:?

gefressen hat er auch noch nichts!
Soll ich evtl. mal ein Salzbad machen? Vieleicht hat er ja irgendwas wogegen das helfen könnte, oder kann sowas schaden?

Er wirk so als ob er einfach immer erschöpft währe.

Da er aber schon immer so ist soll es vonmiraus so sein aber fressen soll er doch wenigstens


----------



## Psycho (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stirbt mein Koi*

Hallo, hab Ihn gestern nochmal rausgenommen und Ihm ein Salzbad verpasst.
Dabei habe ich mir das Tier natürlich genau angeschaut, dabei ist mir aufgefallen das Er hinter (dem,den,das) Kiemen bei einigen Schuppen die Blutgefäse zu sehen sind also feine Adern aber nur euf einer Seite und zwar die die Er nicht benutzt hat.:shock
Auch in den Flossen sind teilweise die Äderchen zu sehen gewesen, die enden der Flossen sind aber irgendwie durchhsichtig (kann aber normal sein)
Im Salzbad hat er dann aber mit beiden Kiemen geatmet.
Sonstige Verletzungnen oder __ Parasiten habe ich keine finden können.
Dann zurück in den Teich, danach ist er recht munter herumgeschwommen, wie bei so vielen anderen hier im Forum.
Heute allerdings steht er wieder nur in einem Eck rumm und macht nix, ein "Erfolg" vom Salzbad ist allerdings das er die Brustflossen jetzt schön hält und nicht mehr so anlegt, es schein auch so als ob die Flossen nicht mehr so durchsichtig sind jetzt eher Weiss.:beeten
Was meint Ihr dazu


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stirbt mein Koi*

Hallo Tobi,
wenn man die Äderchen sieht, kann das ein Zeichen für schlechte Wasserwerte sein, zu viel Nitrit oder Ammonium, oder ein zu stark wechselnder PH-Wert können Verantwortlich sein.


----------



## Psycho (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stirbt mein Koi*

Hallo, hab Ihn heute nochmal rausgeholt und noch ein Salzbad gemacht.
Dabei ist deutlich mehr gegenwehr seinerseit gewesen was mich etwas zuversichtlicher stimmt
Die Äderchen hinter den Kiemen sind auch nicht mehr zu sehen allerdings sind die Flossen etwas anders als vorher hab n Foto gemacht.

Wenn die Äderchen von schwankungen der Wasserqualität sind dann kann es ja auch vom Umsetzten in meinen teich kommen, er ist ja erst ein paar Tage bei mir.

Gefressen hat er aber noch nicht´s  aber das kommt hoffentlich noch.


----------



## Psycho (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stirbt mein Koi*

Hab gute Nachrichten.

Er Frisst

Er schwimmt auch schön rum und gründelt

Jetzt bekommt er heute sein 3 und letztes Salzbad dann hoffe ich das was immer ihn geplagt hat geschichte ist.


----------



## Aristocat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stirbt mein Koi*

Glückwunsch, Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## Christine (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stirbt mein Koi*

 Tobi!

 :gratuliere


----------



## Psycho (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stirbt mein Koi*

  freu mich ja auch, bissher kein rückfall zu beobachten.

Ich fütter halt momentan etwas viel da er nur zögerlich frisst, ist halt misstrauisch 

Ich hoffe er setzt sich bald gegen die goldis durch un schnappt sich mehr futter weg.
Momentan werfe ich ein paar Sticks in ein Eck vom Teich damit die Orfen sich dort vergnügen, dann fütter ich die anderen.
Zudem schmeiss ich noch ein wenig Sinkfutter für __ Störe rein  am Boden fühlt er sich sicherer und bekommt auch mehr ab

Lang wird das so aber nicht gutgehen mit dem vielem Futter, daher hoffe ich das er schnell lernt die Ellenbogen zu benützen


----------

